# Huge confusion regarding critical skills visa



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

Hi everyone. As per my understanding, the critical skills visa allows a person who is a foreigner to come to South Africa for work. And for that (if applicable) he needs to get a letter from relevant professional body confirming his/her skills. This obviously means that the person is not a member of that professional body at the time he applies for the visa. But, in my previous correspondence with SAICA (South African Institute of Chartered Accountants), I was told that I need to be a full member of the SAICA in order to get that letter that confirms my skills. But how is that possible for a foreign person to be a member of SAICA at the time of visa application.

I have consulted some migration agents and they have told me that first, I need to obtain evaluation from SAQA and then afterwards I need to send that evaluation to professional body. I can confirm that my both qualification are equivalent to Masters (Level 8) and Bachelors respectively.

My question is, what exactly is the process I need to go through in order to get letter from SAICA confirming my skills. Can anyone please resolve this query?


----------



## Colt Seavers (May 10, 2015)

You basically have three different applications you'll need to do:
1. SAQA - this can be done right away
2. SAICA - this can be done when you're done with SAQA
3. VISA - this can be done when you're done with SAQA and SAICA

Compare with my critical skills application in my reply to this thread


----------

